# [Umfrage]Wieviel haben Eure Lautsprecher gekostet?



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Moin,

mich interessiert, wieviel Eure Hauptlautsprecher gekostet haben, Verstärker zähle ich jetzt nicht dazu. Bitte nennt im Thread, um welche Boxen es sich handelt! Die angegebenen Werte beziehen sich auf den Paarpreis bzw. bei Komplettsets auf das ganze System.

Gruß

Audioliebhaber


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage]Wieviel haben Eure Lautsprecher gekostet.*

Ich glaube, so einen Thread gab es schonmal zumindest in einer ähnlichen Richtung - finde ihn allerdings grade nicht.

400€ hat mich mein BlueSky Exo2 gekostet


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Meine Nuboxen haben im paar 1000€ gekostet. Rechne ich die Neupreise aller Lautsprecher im Haushalt zusammen, komme ich nach heutigem Wert sicher auf ca. 2000-2200€.


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Juni 2013)

Bei 'nem Mehrkanalsystem alle Kanäle zusammen?


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juni 2013)

[X] 200-300€

Die Elac AM 150 gabs im Paar für 266€.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, es geht im dein Hauptsystem, das du primär benutzt.

Wo du es sagst, ich habe meine neuen (alten, weil Vintage) rears vergessen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hab als Boxen nur zwei billige Canton Plus XS für damals wenn ich mich recht erinnere grob 200 DM was also in die 100-150€ Kategorie fällt.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich diese Boxen wirklich nur sehr selten als Notbeschallung sozusagen benutze (wenn mal ein bissl Hintergrundmucke laufen soll in gemütlicher Runde) und sonst 99,9% der Zeit KHs benutze - und der war auch ein gutes Stück teurer als die Boxen (Sennheiser HD650).


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Juni 2013)

Müsst ich mal schauen, welche das genau sind, werden jetzt aber nicht so die Üb0rboxen sein, die warn bei meinem Yamaha CRX-550 dabei


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

WTF?! Wessen Lautsprecher kosten mehr als 5k?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

[x] mehr als 5000€

man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Juni 2013)

Du hattest doch KEFs, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

Die habe ich immer noch


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> [x] mehr als 5000€
> 
> man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


Da würde ich mir lieber selbst was basteln und vom Lackierer verschönern lassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

Um da klanglich hinzukommen musst du aber auch als DIY ne Menge hinlegen, gerade auch wenn du das Gehäuse in einer ähnlichen Qualität hinbekommen willst. Unmöglich ist es nicht, aber der preisliche Vorteil schrumpft bei LS in der Klasse ziemlich zusammen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich schätze, dass man da mit ca. 3000-4000€ dabei ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kommt man damit hin, aber wie gesagt, der Preisvorteil ist fast weg.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir lieber selbst was basteln und vom Lackierer verschönern lassen.


 
Für das Geld würd ich mir Führerschein + erstes Auto kaufen 

@topic: Unter 50€
Billige Phillipsdinger hier. Uralt. Hab das Geld eher in Kopfhörer investiert


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2013)

Nach wie vor KEF iQ7 als Auslaufmodell für 500€.


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Juni 2013)

Und u.U. können die in so'ner Lautsprecherschmiede auch genauer arbeiten als man selbst. ;D
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, hätte ich mir wsl. auch die gekauft.^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. Juni 2013)

150-200€

Hab das Logitech Z-2300, verwende es aber nichtmehr. Ich benutze seit 2 Jahren nurnoch Kopfhörer. (Akg K701, Akg K530, UE700)


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

Och meine nächsten baue ich bestimmt selber, aber wenn man soviel Geld für nen Bausatz in die Hand nimmt, dann sollte man auch ein wenig mehr davon verstehen als einen Bauplan umzusetzen. 

Mittlerweile kenne ich mich definitiv gut genug aus um einen Bausatz auch ggf. an meine Vorstellungen anzupassen.

Es steht ja noch mein Subwoofer Selbstbau mit 2x18" an und dann sehen wir weiter. Meine Anlage befindet sich aktuell in einem Umbruch und so nach und nach wird vieles geändert und ersetzt. Aber das ist jetzt OT


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2013)

Ist hier Stück oder Komplettpreis gemeint?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist hier Stück oder Komplettpreis gemeint?


 Lies doch mal den Anfangspost 


Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Die angegebenen Werte *beziehen sich auf den Paarpreis* bzw. bei Komplettsets auf das ganze System.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Anfangspost


 Muss mir irgendwie entgangen sein.

[X]_1100-1200€
_Im Moment ein Paar Canton LE 107.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2013)

[x] _3000-4000€_ MB Quart 5.0 ( keine Lust die jetzt zu verrücken ) im als quasi Konkursware gekauft und als Sub dazu den Yamaha  YST SW150


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juni 2013)

Mhhh, schwere Frage.

Ich glaub die Lautsprecher selbst ham um die 200-300 gekostet. Dazu kamen dann noch die Hochtöner und Frequenzweichen. (+natürlich Holz und so)


----------



## Gast20190124 (5. Juni 2013)

ca 400€ Paarpreis. JBL Northridge e80..nicht sehr Audiophil aber sehr saftig im Klang


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Juni 2013)

299€ damals vor...ähm...10 Jahren, Cambridge Soundworks DTT3500, geiles System, ich hoffe, das vererb ich noch meinen Kindern


----------



## The_Trasher (5. Juni 2013)

Ähm am PC:
2 x Esi Unik 08 + Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 = 600€
TV 1:
Dali Ikon 6 MK2 + Advance Acoustic MAX 250 = 2100€ 
TV 2:
Denon USC 90 (LS) , UDRA 90 (Stereo-Vollverstärker), UDR 90 (Kassettendeck), UCD 90 (CD-Player) = 2300 DM waren's glaub ich...

Aber ein Sub fehlt irgendwie...


----------



## PrincePaul (5. Juni 2013)

5.1 System bestehend aus:

4x Canton GLE 490.2 in schwarz für 269€ pro Stück
1 x Canton GLE 455.2 in schwarz für 200€
1x Canton Sub 10 in schwarz für 385€


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. Juni 2013)

_[x] 900-1000€ fürs heimkino (heco victa serie)_
[x] 150-200€ für die unglaublichen AKG k601 für meinem pc

special thanks für die beratung:
Herbboy 
Darkseth


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Juni 2013)

[x] 500-600€

-Heco PPS 40 ~450€
-Magnat Supreme Center 250 55€
-Magnat Supreme 100 65€


----------



## Knäcke (5. Juni 2013)

1.800,- Euro für ein paar Dynaudio Focus 110A

Dann stehen hier noch ein paar Jbl Decade 16 und Jamo Concert 590 (glaube ich) im Wohn- bzw. Arbeitszimmer


----------



## LiFaD1203 (5. Juni 2013)

Blue Sky EXO2 für 419 €.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (5. Juni 2013)

Logitech x-530? Für etwa 70 Euro. Allerdings nur Notbeschaltung. Sonst kommt mein AKG Kopfhörer 272 HD für 120 Euro zum Einsatz.


----------



## dragonlort (5. Juni 2013)

2x mal canton 470.2 in weis dazu ein 455.2 center in weis zusammen 500€ gebraucht.
Und als rear 2x jamos irgendwas steht in der Signatur von mir für 110€ gebraucht mit Ständer.
Und wird von ein jamaha rx-v 471 für 230€ gebraucht.
Zusammen 840€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Juni 2013)

[X]Unter 50€ 

Logitröt z523 für 44,90€ bei mediamarkt, der einzige bestpreis den die je hatten...


----------



## VoodooChile (6. Juni 2013)

Was mich zusätzlich zum Preis interessieren würde: wie steht ihr im Nachhinein zur Anschaffung eurer Lautsprecher?
Reut es euch die Kohle (wie viel auch immer) locker gemacht zu haben oder seid ihr zufrieden mit dem Gegenwert an gutem Klang? 


Was meine Hauptabhöre (Adam S3X-V) angeht zähle ich mich 99% zu den zufriedenen Käufern. Die akustischen Details, Ausgeglichenheit und geile Dynamik bestätigen mir jedes mal aufs neue das sich die Anschaffung gelohnt hat 
Bei weniger audiophil veranlagten Freunden/Verwandten stößt man natürlich auf Unverständniss ala "Wieso zahlst du für zwei Lautsprecher 4000€  Und dann sind es nichtmal dicke Standboxen mit drölf Basstreibern!".
(Nur 99% zufrieden bin ich übrigens weil mir der kleine  auf der Schulter immer einredet ich hätte lieber mehr Platz zum Aufstellen schaffen und Adam S5X-V (mit Bändchenmitteltöner) oder Klein&Hummel O500C kaufen sollen... aber schön wenn zur Abwechslung auch mal die Vernunft siegt^^)


Was Kopfhörer (AKG K702 & K271 MkII & Beyer DT880Edition) angeht: die benutze ich eigentlich zu wenig um drei Stück aus der Preisklasse zu rechtfertigen. Trozdem bring ichs nicht übers Herz mich davon zu trennen (_könnte_ sie ja irgendwann doch mal dringend brauchen )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bereue nix nur mein Denon AVR 2803 müßte mal langsam ersetzt werden. Ich war schon immer verrückt und sogar eine Zeit 5.1 im Auto


----------



## VoodooChile (6. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bereue nix nur mein Denon AVR 2803 müßte mal langsam ersetzt werden. Ich war schon immer verrückt und sogar eine Zeit *5.1 im Auto*


Truckerstyle mit Bildschirm in der Sonnenblende auf der Fahrerseite?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2013)

Nö, ohne Monitor, war zu der Zeit auch noch in den Kinderschuhen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (6. Juni 2013)

~20€ für Logitech S220


----------



## Quppi (6. Juni 2013)

ct 246 für 80€ das stück + materialkosten und aufwandskosten (ist was zum selberbauen)


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juni 2013)

Etwas schwierig zu beantworten. Bezahlt habe ich für mein Paar Canton Karat 795 deutlich weniger als der damalige Neupreis (Straßenpreis als Auslaufmodell damals um die 1.100 €). Dank "Insider-Geschäft" kam ich aber wesentlich günstiger heran und natürlich neu, nicht gebraucht (mehr darf ich nicht verraten).

Mein Pärchen Nubert NuPro A10 hat zusammen inkl. Versand 488 Euro gekostet. Ein dritter Lautsprecher dieser Art kam dann noch einmal später hinzu und dient als Lautsprecher für das Internetradio in der Küche.


----------



## vinyard (6. Juni 2013)

RIP infinity kappa 9.2i


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Juni 2013)

Mit den Lautsprechern (2 KEF Q300 ~ 600€ und 2 KEF Q700 ~1400€) bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich hätte jedoch dazu gleich ein neues Zimmer ordern sollen.  
Und der AVR (Pio LX-56) ist zum Teil nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei (wesentlich langsamer als der Onkyo NR509 im Wohnzimmer und vieles nicht durchdacht) ,
klanglich jedoch super.


----------



## Thallassa (6. Juni 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein dritter Lautsprecher dieser Art kam dann noch einmal später hinzu und dient als Lautsprecher für das Internetradio in der Küche.



Mono in der Küche?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (6. Juni 2013)

220 Euro für das Edifier S530-D.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juni 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mono in der Küche?



Man kann von einer NuPro A10 ein Stereosignal abspielen lassen. Zur Berieselung der Family mit unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Juni 2013)

65€ für Logitech X540 muhahaha


----------



## Thallassa (6. Juni 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man kann von einer NuPro A10 ein Stereosignal abspielen lassen. Zur Berieselung der Family mit unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen vollkommen ausreichend.


 
Faktisch ist es aber dennoch Mono - aber danke für die Info, wusste ich noch nicht 
Würde auch sagen, dass das vollkommen ausreicht. 
Dachte du kochst dann bei dem Sound - das mach ich meistens mit IEMs


----------



## The_Trasher (6. Juni 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Dachte du kochst dann bei dem Sound - das mach ich meistens mit IEMs


 
Da fliegen die Pfannkuchen immer besonders gut stimmts ?  (Und besonders schön an die Decke.... )


----------



## max310kc (6. Juni 2013)

Dank ebay etwa 550€ für 2x Magnat Quantum 507 + 2x Magnat Quantum 553 +2x Magnat Quantum 53. Listenpreis dürfte aber wohl deutlich mehr sein.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (6. Juni 2013)

2x Canton GLE 470.2
Canton GLE 455.2
Canton AS 85.2 SC
Yamaha RX-V 365

Teils neu und teils gebraucht gekauft.
Als rear Boxen müssen derzeit noch irgendwelche popels logitröten herhalten.

Bisher hab ich ca 800€ ausgegeben


----------



## DPr (6. Juni 2013)

Es begab sich das Jahr 1993... für mich runtergesetzt von 2000 auf 1600 DM ein Paar T+A Criterion 100

Nach einem Unfall letzter Woche werd ich dann wohl doch langsam aber nach was neuem suchen müssen (mhm wieder T+A ?)


----------



## Witcher (7. Juni 2013)

Für´s Hauptsystem ca. 1000€ , bestehend aus:

2x Magnat Vector 77 + Tuning 
2x Magnat Vector 22 + Tuning
1x Magnat Vector 13
1x DIY Sub mit Mivoc AW 3000

hängt alles an einem Marantz SR8200.

Für Musik usw.:

2x Magnat Quantum 508 an einem Onkyo A9070

AM PC: Edifier RT1600 Plus und ein Magnat Vector Sub 30 Aktiv


----------



## BarFly (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,



DPr schrieb:


> Es begab sich das Jahr 1993... für mich runtergesetzt von 2000 auf 1600 DM ein Paar T+A Criterion 100**


Für mich begab es sich im Jahr 1994, dass ich meine Quadral Taurin*, bei der Schließung von Radio Barth in Stuttgart, für 1.800 DM (auch deutlich Preisreduziert) mitnehmen konnte.

Wenn es anstatt meinen Quadral, für ungefähr denselben Preis welche aus der Criterion Serie von T+A gegeben hätte, wären vermutlich die bei mir gelandet.
*Quadral Taurin II | Hifi-Wiki.de
**T&A Criterion T 100 | Hifi-Wiki.de

Ach ja, die stehen immer noch  als Hauptlautsprecher bei mir.  Alle Treiber sind noch einwandfrei in Ordnung.


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Meine sind von 1985. Mit Inflation stünden die heut bei 3,4k €

Bezahlt hab ich 200€ bei ner Haushaltsauflösung  (immer noch die besten dealz^^)
Nen paar Braun LS 150.

Für Kopfhörer hab ich nochmal knapp 1000€ gelassen (T90, Westone W4, TDK IE800 und UE Triple Fi 10)


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ein Paar KEF Q300 für 599€


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Juni 2013)

Zwei Yamaha HS50M stehen hier und haben knapp über 300 Euro gekostet. Mit dem Subwoofer, der bald in Eigenregie gebaut wird, würde sich der Gesamtwert wohl knapp verdoppeln.


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2013)

Teufel Motiv 2   etwa 300 Euro



Ich glaub gemerkt zu haben dass der im Sub verbaute Verstärker (der auch die Satelliten ansteuert) nicht ganz so feinauflösend sind im Vergleich zu einem uralten Harman/Kardon Stereoamp nebst Picolino 2 

Edit: Dafür sind die Teufel Satelliten super authentisch - die arbeiten wohl genau in ihrem linearen Bereich.

Ich hab mir mal fast ins Hemd gemacht als ein Zombie in Minecraft stöhnte - als ob der Bursche neben einem steht ^^


Edit 2: laut Frequenzgangschrieb sind sie von etwa 2-10 kHz sehr linear - das merkt man auch immer beim Hören ^^


----------



## dethacc (8. Juni 2013)

100-150Euro nehme als "Hauptlautsprecher" da das ein PC Forum ist meine Pico Lino 2 welche am PC sind


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nen 5.1Surroundsystem von Denon. Sonst spiele ich mit meinem TurtleBeach EarforceX12


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

Hab' zwar keine Lautsprecher, aber ich darf trotzdem mitmachen, hm? 

Asus Essence STX > So um die 100€, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, aus zweiter Hand.
Brocksieper EarMax-SE KHV > 820€ mit Rabatt.
Sennheiser HD 800 > 1120€ mit Rabatt.


----------



## Patze93 (25. Juni 2013)

Onkyo Integra mit Magnat Monitor Supreme. Tolle Kombo. Feinster Sound und auch guter Bass. Alles Optimal


----------



## Push (25. Juni 2013)

momentan nutze ich ein schönes Gespann von WLM 
( WLM Hauptseite )
Edit:
zZ aber nur mit einem XTZ 99W12.18 ICE Subwoofer , was anderes soll noch folgen ...


----------



## dekay55 (26. Juni 2013)

3000-4000 Irgendwas um den dreh rum, schwer zu sagen weil die meisten sachen noch aus DM Zeiten stammen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. Dezember 2013)

Logitech s-220 damals zum Sonderpreis von 50€


----------



## kabale (9. Dezember 2013)

Meine Kombo: Wharfedale Diamond 10.4 an nem Denon PMA 720 AE und CDP 520, gefällt mir gut, wobei ich heute wahrscheinlich anders gekauft hätte


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja, nun da ich den selbst gebauten Subwoofer habe, müsste ich eigentlich um ca. 400 Euro auf 700 - 800 € erhöhen.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

Unter 50€ haben meine Lautsprechen für den PC gekostet. Ich glaube das waren insgesamt 40 Euro. Mehr würde ich auch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (9. Dezember 2013)

> Mehr würde ich auch nicht ausgeben.


Kommt nur, weil du bisher absolut nicht weisst, wieviel da nicht nur preislich geht. Mit deinen 50€ Boxen hörst du nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was Audio in Spielen, Musik und Filmen ausmacht.

Da fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich eigentlich noch einmal abstimmen müsste. Meine Nuboxen sind zwischenzeitlich gegen ein Paar Arcus TL 500 getauscht worden. Vor 28 Jahren 6000Dm teuer, dürfte nach heutigem Maßstab vermutlich locker ein Neuwert von über 5000€ sein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2013)

PC: 400€ Selbstbau
Heimkino: 700€ Selbstbau
Wert je ca x10

Weiter im Bau (ca 1600€ Selbstbau)


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt nur, weil du bisher absolut nicht weisst, wieviel da nicht nur preislich geht. Mit deinen 50€ Boxen hörst du nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was Audio in Spielen, Musik und Filmen ausmacht.
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich eigentlich noch einmal abstimmen müsste. Meine Nuboxen sind zwischenzeitlich gegen ein Paar Arcus TL 500 getauscht worden. Vor 28 Jahren 6000Dm teuer, dürfte nach heutigem Maßstab sicher locker ein Neuwert von über 5000€ sein.


 
Überwiegend nur bei Musik. Ja mag schon sein aber mehr will ich auch nicht. Dafür habe ich mein Headset das was ich eigentlich am meisten auch benutze.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (9. Dezember 2013)

> Ja mag schon sein aber mehr will ich auch nicht. Dafür habe ich mein Headset das was ich eigentlich am meisten auch benutze.


Das Tritton? Auf die trifft das selbe Urteil zu. Du weisst bisher absolut nicht, was Musik wirklich ausmacht.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

Doch eigentlich schon.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (9. Dezember 2013)

Nein, wenn du bisher nur Audioequipment in der Qualitätsklasse deiner Geräte gehört hast, hast du noch nicht einmal laufen gelernt. Da sind noch enorme Steigerungen möglich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Dezember 2013)

Materialkosten beim Selbstbau oder was es fertig gekostet hätten?

Alleine mein Sub kostet normalerweise ~1000CHF.
Materialkosten lagen afaik so bei 200€.

Bei den Standlautsprechern weiß ichs schon gar nicht mehr, aber billig waren die glaub nicht.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

Vollkommender Quatsch aber ok.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Vollkommender Quatsch aber ok.



Noch nie nen Einsteiger KH vom schlage eines HD 668-B gehört, sondern immer nur mit Müll-Equip, aber meinen es besser zu wissen, interessant.

@Topic: Nichts, hab sie geerbt. Neu düften die um die 500 Mark gekostet haben.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Dezember 2013)

Vollkommener Quatsch ist eher deine Behauptung, dass du alles kennst, was musik ausmacht. Sowohl diese billig boxen, als auch das billige gamer-schrott headset verwischt den Klang vollkommen, und verheimlicht dir ne menge durch seine schlechte bühne, und schlechte detailauflösung. Da geht DEUTLICH mehr. 
Siehe in dem Thread: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
Der User war mit einem Astro A-50 (ein 300€ gaming headset!!!) unzufrieden, und ihm wurde ein DT 880 (220€) angeraten. Das ist seine Reaktion. Und das ist die übliche Reaktion die jeder hat, der von billigem equipment auf was vernünftiges Wechselt. Die selbe Reaktion gäbe es schon mit 150€ Kopfhörern.

Um es mal anders zu vergleichen: Du spielst momentan auf einer 800x600 Auflösung auf Niedrig aktuelle games, und behauptest, deine Office grafikkarte hat 40€ gekostet, und mehr würdest du nicht ausgeben, und du kennst alles, was grafisch möglich ist.
Exakt das gleiche, nur eben akustisch, statt visuell.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das Ganze jetzt einfach mal in Euro umgerechnet! Habe damals 4.000,- DM für meine Quadral Montan MK V bezahlt. Bis heute habe ich nicht eine Mark bereut!


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2013)

Von welchem Amp wird das ganze dann befeuert?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Dezember 2013)

Auch bei mir dürftens 1200DM=1200€ sein also 1100-1200€


----------



## Darkseth (9. Dezember 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ganze jetzt einfach mal in Euro umgerechnet! Habe damals 4.000,- DM für meine Quadral Montan MK V bezahlt. Bis heute habe ich nicht eine Mark bereut!


 ihr mit euren alten vintage dingern... 
Ich wünschte, ich hätte Platz für die Magnat All-Ribbon 3A, die ich im Keller gefunden hab ;D


----------



## Audioliebhaber (9. Dezember 2013)

> ihr mit euren alten vintage dingern...


Hehe, *Tl500streichel*


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Von welchem Amp wird das ganze dann befeuert?


 

Hatte zuvor einen Sony TA-F 770 ES der dann von einem Denon AVR-1912 abgelöst wurde, weil ich immer mehr auch Filme darüber schaue und HDMI sowie Surround 4.0 nutzen wollte. Im PureDirect Modus klingt er gar nicht mal so schlecht für sein Geld!


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2013)

Nächstes Jahr werd ich mir den Nachfolger des Marantz SR7008 gönnen


----------



## vatana (11. Dezember 2013)

Onkyo TX-SR508 - 90€
Kef Q55 - 100€
Kef PSW 1000.2 - 80€


Insgesamt 270€ gebraucht gekauft, und läuft als 2.1 im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. Dezember 2013)

zu viel ^^ komplettes Nubert System


----------



## aloha84 (11. Dezember 2013)

Teufel C200 USB, zu Weihnachten vor 3 Jahren für 149,99 inkl. Kabel.
Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (11. Dezember 2013)

Für das Geld hättest du WEIT bessere Lautsprecher bekommen. Beispielsweise das Microlab 6c.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Für das Geld hättest du WEIT bessere Lautsprecher bekommen. Beispielsweise das Microlab 6c.



Ich WOLLTE aber eine Anlage MIT usb-Anschluss, und ich WOLLTE nen tiefgehenden Bass.
Neutralspielende Boxen/Monitore langweilen mich.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht so viel Platz habe.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (11. Dezember 2013)

> und ich WOLLTE nen tiefgehenden Bass.


Das Microlab hat einen sehr tief gehenden Bass, spielt dabei sehr viel sauberer als die Teufel Brüllwürfel. Neutral sind die auch nicht, da es keine Studiomonitore, sondern Lautsprecher mit Hifi Ansprüchen sind.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (11. Dezember 2013)

Halt fürs nächste Mal: Kauf besser kein Teufel, Logitech oder Bose! Besser hier fragen und du bekommst viel besseres für dein Geld. Wenn ich an die Teufel Brüllwürfel denke und was man anderweitig für die Kohle bekommt, da wird mir übel.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Halt fürs nächste Mal: Kauf besser kein Teufel, Logitech oder Bose! Besser hier fragen und du bekommst viel besseres für dein Geld. Wenn ich an die Teufel Brüllwürfel denke und was man anderweitig für die Kohle bekommt, da wird mir übel.



Welch differenzierte Aussage!
Für *meine* Ansprüche ist das Teufel 1A, da es USB hat, die Sateliten mir den Schreibtisch nicht verbauen und der Bass spitze ist.
Und ohne die "Büchse der Pandora" öffnen zu wollen --> Teufel Concept C 200 USB Test Lautsprecher , auch anderen Leuten finden das System nicht schlecht.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (11. Dezember 2013)

> Und ohne die "Büchse der Pandora" öffnen zu wollen --> Teufel Concept C 200 USB Test Lautsprecher , auch anderen Leuten finden das System nicht schlecht.



Die Tests kannst du alle vergessen, weil diese oft eine direkten Vergleich zu einer Referenz durchgeführt wurden. 2009 gab es beispielsweise bei der PCGH und bei Hwluxx keinen wirklich kompetenten Audioredakteur (hat sich glücklicherweise geändert), die zeitschrift "Audio" kannst du ebenso vergessen, die sind die "Voodoopriester" schlechthin.


Wie gesagt, für 150-200€ fallen mir einige deutlich besser klingende, ausgewogenere Systeme ein.


----------



## Darkseth (11. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Welch differenzierte Aussage!
> Für *meine* Ansprüche ist das Teufel 1A, da es USB hat, die Sateliten mir den Schreibtisch nicht verbauen und der Bass spitze ist.
> Und ohne die "Büchse der Pandora" öffnen zu wollen --> Teufel Concept C 200 USB Test Lautsprecher , auch anderen Leuten finden das System nicht schlecht.


 Ja, Leute, die noch nie gute Lautsprecher gehört haben. Für die ist auch Notebook Sound nicht schlecht 
Der Bass ist auch nicht spitze.. Übertrieben von der Menge, und qualitativ objektiv einfach nicht gut.. Recht unsauber, matschig, dröhnend, langsam. Die Defizite fallen halt leider erst dann auf, wenn man das ganze direkt vergleicht mit was anderem. Beispielsweise 2x Esi Aktiv 05.
Oder einem Microlab Solo 6C. Ja, das ist zwar 2.0, und größer als die Teufel Satelliten, aber das positive ist... Die sind größer als die Teufel Satelliten. Alleine aus diesem Grund kann überhaupt erst Volumen im Klang entstehen, und in den Mitten/höhen was saubereres kommen als "blechdose".
Ich mein, schalte mal den Subwoofer komplett aus, sodass du NUR die Satelliten hörst.
Was genau klingt daran besser als bei 08/15 TV lautsprechern? Ich höre da keinen unterschied. Beides klingt gleich blechern/dosig. Und das bei so ziemlich jedem Logitech system, und auch bei nem 250€ Bose Companion 3.

Das wirklich einzige Argument bei dem ich dir Recht gebe, ist die größe der Satelliten. Kleinere sind einfach Physikalisch praktischer und angenehmer auf dem Tisch zu haben, weil man so mehr Platz hat.
Allerdings hätte ich mir hier eher das Edifier S330d angeschaut.. Das dürfte für 120€~ vermutlich deutlich besser und sauberer klingen, besonders in den Mitten und Höhen. Da haben die Satelliten auch wenigstens vernünftige Materialien ^^

Übrigens... In USB seh ich hier kaum nen Vorteil. jeder heutige 08/15 Onboard sound kann bereits ALLES klangliche aus den C-200 herausholen. Von einer Soundkarte profitieren sie kein stück, selbst an ner 400€ soundkarte würden sie genau so gut klingen, wie am Onboard.
Da hilft auch die USB soundkarte nicht viel, nur dass man den Onboard umgeht. Dabei kostet die interne Soundkarte mit Sicherheit nen guten Aufpreis. Gäbe es die C-200 als Analoge Lautsprecher, wären sie mit Sicherheit 30€ günstiger. Dafür gibts auch schon ne Xonar DGX, die technisch deutlich besser ist, als die in den Lautsprechern verbaute Soundkarte.

Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der Teufel Dröhnsub halbwegs vernünftigen Tiefbass darstellen kann (und damit meine ich sauberen Tiefbass und keinen Matsch)? Der Subwoofer kommt doch höchstens bis 50 Herz runter, bis der Pegel abfällt. Das schaffen auch die Microlab Solo 6C für 120€. Und die 2 6.5" Tieftöner haben da mehr Membranfläche.

Aber naja, der Platz war ja ein Argument. Lassen wir die 2.0 mal beiseite. Selbst die 2.1 Modelle vom Edifier wären einfach die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Aber solange du zufrieden bist.. ist ja alles in Butter. Würde dir dennoch allgemein anraten, mal ein wenig zu vergleichen und nicht Spiele redaktionen durchlesen, wie toll sie teufel finden, wenn sie sonst nur logitech kennen.


----------



## max310kc (11. Dezember 2013)

Versucht doch nicht immer alles und jeden zu bekehren. Es soll Leute geben, die auch mit hier nicht empfohlenen Systemen zufrieden sind. Ich kenne auch Leute, die ihr Teufel System einer "Hifi Anlage" vorziehen, obwohl sie schon etwas "richtiges" gehört haben. Wenn es Leuten besser gefällt, dann können sie doch auch ruhig mal anderer Meinung sein. Außerdem soll es ja durchaus noch ander Kaufkriterien als den Klang geben.


----------



## JJ Walker (11. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt muss ich einfach meinen senf dazugeben. Ich bin seit letztem we von einem crativ headset auf einen sennheiser 598 umgestiegen + zahlmanmic. Bin durchwegbegeistert und bin für den kh 160€ ärmer aber finde für das was er leistet ist es sehr gut. 
An meinem pc betreibe ich noch uralte creativ boxen für ca. 60 € 
Diese wollte ich eigentlich austausch mit einem bose companion 5 da dies per usb angeschlossen werden kann und eine integrierte soka hat.
Aber wenn hier schon fast alle sagen das des ******* ist. Dann kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen wie ich 350 € besser investieren kann. 
Und ich habe leider keinen großen schreibtisch und mehr als 350 is eigentlich nicht drinnen.

Thx Thallassa (hast mich masgeblich bei meiner kh Strategie beeinflusst)  thx


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Dezember 2013)

max310kc schrieb:


> ...



Niemand der mal was anständiges gehört hat würde sich LS von Teufel kaufen, außer vieleicht er ist ein Basshead und kauft sich ne Definition 5. 

Denn für den Preis bekommt man IMMER was besseres als das Teufel Zeug.

Der einzige Grund Teufel zu kaufen wäre, wenn man unbedingt drahtlose LS will/braucht (Woman Acceptance Factor) und nicht genug Geld für ne Dynaudio Xeo hat.

@ JJ Walker: Mach doch bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## max310kc (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, nicht pauschalisieren, es gibt Leute. Und ich finde es ja durchaus gut, wenn man Käufer auf Alternativen hinweist. Das generelle "wie konntest du nur so einen Mist kaufen" sobald jemand zB. Teufel erwähnt gehört hier allerdings defnitv nicht her. Es gibt Menschen, denen solche System gefallen und da kann man nichts ändern. Ich kenne genauso Leute denen 5.1 Upmix von Musik zusagt. Vielleicht solle man da auch mla etwas tolleranter werden.


----------



## JJ Walker (11. Dezember 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @ JJ Walker: Mach doch bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.



Hab ich gemacht.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.
Ich behaupte doch nirgends das mein System in irgendwelchen Bereichen das Beste wäre.
Aber für mein Einsatzgebiet, war es die optimale Lösung.
*Warum USB?* Ganz einfach mein Onboardsound erzeugt auf den hinteren Anschlüssen leichte Störgeräusche, an den Frontbuchsen STARKE Störgeräusche (hört sich an wie Spulenfiepen, je nach PC-Auslastung)
Durch USB gehe ich diesem Problem komplett aus dem Weg, und da ich mein Headset einfach an der Tischfernbedienung anschließen kann...ist es obendrein noch bequemer.
*Warum 2.1*? Aus Platzgründen!
Mir ist auch Wumpe auf wieviel Hz der SW runtergeht, hauptsache mir gefällts.
Das nächste ist, das hier Empfehlungen ausgesprochen, die ja gut und schön sind....aber an meinem Einsatzgebiet völligst vorbeigehen, dass noch nicht mal nach der Raumgröße gefragt wurde lass ich jetzt mal durchgehen.
Edifer wurde noch genannt, schön und gut die hatte ich vor 3 Jahren auch auf dem Schirm.....waren aber nicht verfügbar....und ob sie klanglich WIRKLICH besser sind, weiß ich nicht und ihr *vermutlich* auch nicht....weil hier *vermutlich* noch keiner beide Systeme gegeneinander spielen lassen hat.

Mit dem Klang bin ich zufrieden, obwohl ich schon besseres Gehört habe......und auch besitze, in der Küche haben wir noch schöne alte Regallautsprecher.^^
Zusätzlich haben wir auch noch eine Schallplattenspieler-Komode aus den frühen 60ern....authentischer gehts kaum.

So und nun......weitermachen!

Grüße


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Dezember 2013)

USB hätte man mit einer USB Soka realisieren können und Edifier spielt besser.

Da braucht man sich nur die Chassis angucken


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Dezember 2013)

So, und nun bitte wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Obilankenobi (12. Dezember 2013)

30 Euro Logitröt Z4 bei Willhaben mir reicht es dicke


----------



## Monopoly29 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ein Creative 7.1 System für 100€.
Für den Preis ist es echt gut wenn man Raumklang will.


----------



## max310kc (12. Dezember 2013)

Inzwischen 2 Visaton V-Maxx S für ca. 2200€ das Paar. Dürften aber wohl mit noch teureren Fertiglautsprechern mithalten können


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Dezember 2013)

JBL Control ONE


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. Dezember 2013)

Inklusive Material und Kleinkram wohl so um 800 Euro (Eigenbau).



Zappaesk schrieb:


> [x] mehr als 5000€
> 
> man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


 
Hoffentlich auch selbstgebaut, ich bin schließlich wegen dir überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen 



aloha84 schrieb:


> *Warum 2.1*? Aus Platzgründen!



Das relativiert sich extrem schnell mit einem 60 Liter Sub.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch selbstgebaut, ich bin schließlich wegen dir überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen



Ne KEF Reference kann man schlecht selbst bauen^^

Und irgendwo ist man auch begrenzt was Selbstbau angeht, man kann keine Referenzklasse-LS nach Bauplan basteln 

Habe gestern meiner Schwester ein Paar Control One für 40€ bei ebay geschossen. Die kommen dann an den alten Pio der bei mit noch rumliegt. Passender CD-Player und Tapedeck inklusive


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch selbstgebaut, ich bin schließlich wegen dir überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen


Noch(?) nicht, siehe hier





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich höre im  Wohnzimmer auf KEF Reference 203 angesteuert durch eine Vor-/Endkombi im  Bi-Amping von TagMcLaren. Als Quellen nutze ich einen naim Streamer und  einen stark modifizierten Thorens 320 MK2 an einem getunten Lehmann  audio Black Cube.
> Die anderen Anlagen im Haus sind größtenteils auch  nicht schlecht und dürften noch sehr weit über dem Schnitt liegen, wobei  die zur Hauptanlage schon abfallen.


Wo ist Zappa überhaupt abgeblieben 



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das relativiert sich extrem schnell mit einem 60 Liter Sub.


Nicht jeder hat einen ordentlichen Sub, aber nach oben ist da noch ein bisschen Platz 

Bevor ich es vergesse:
Inklusive Material lande ich derzeit bei 630€.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Dezember 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat einen ordentlichen Sub, aber nach oben ist da noch ein bisschen Platz



Wenn das Ordentlich ist, was sind dann Subwoofer mit 100-240Liter Volumen  

Müsste mein Vote irgendwie ändern, im letzten halbjahr ist noch nen Bauprojekt mehr bei mir entstanden, damit würd ich dann auch überhalb der 5000e liegen


----------



## _VFB_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Pico Lino 2. 

Also 100-150€


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn das Ordentlich ist, was sind dann Subwoofer mit 100-240Liter Volumen


Das ordentlich war eher auf den Klang bezogen, ist etwas ungünstig formuliert 
Mein Subwoofer ist auch noch ein Stückchen größer als Phils 60l Subwooferchen


----------



## dekay55 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hehe so war das gemeint, joar mein Hauptwoofer der für Klang, Tiefgang und SPL ausgelegt ist spiel in nem süßen kleinen 140l Gehäuse, mein PA Woofer für Partys hat nen süßes kleines 280l Gehäuse   
Weis nicht kann mittlerweile so kleine kisten nur noch belächeln


----------



## aloha84 (13. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das relativiert sich extrem schnell mit einem 60 Liter Sub.


 
Der steht ja nicht auf dem Schreibtisch!


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hehe so war das gemeint, joar mein Hauptwoofer der für Klang, Tiefgang und SPL ausgelegt ist spiel in nem süßen kleinen 140l Gehäuse, mein PA Woofer für Partys hat nen süßes kleines 280l Gehäuse
> Weis nicht kann mittlerweile so kleine kisten nur noch belächeln


 

Bilder


----------



## dekay55 (13. Dezember 2013)

Suchn dir raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist wohl dein großes Hobby?  Sieht aus als hätten die sich über Jahrzehnte angesammelt


----------



## dekay55 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja Lautsprecher Sammeln ist in der Tat mein Hobbys, solangs kein 0815 krempel ist. Allerdings was man da sieht ist nur ne Ansammlung von 5 jahren Lautsprecher bauen, und das allermeiste "standart" zeug ist auch wieder verkauft, allein die sachen auf dem bild würden ja schon die 5000€ grenze hier knacken, ach sei noch anzumerken das war "nur" die PA Sammlung, da steht rein garnix von meiner Hifi sammlung dabei


----------

